# Reznor shop heater anyone?



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Does anyone have a Reznor heater in the shop? 

If so how many BTU's, shop size and most importantly how much fuel per month are you using? 


Im thinking about installing a 200k BTU model in the shop and trying to get a basic idea on what i will be burning in propane a month.


----------



## Duramax Plower (Mar 31, 2009)

*Heater*

Best heater ever made, have one in my shop run all day all winter , 7 years ever touched , know on wood


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

i hae a hot dog in my garage 35000 btu very cheap to run


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Duramax Plower;1567745 said:


> Best heater ever made, have one in my shop run all day all winter , 7 years ever touched , know on wood


What does the fuel run you a month?

I plan on leaving mine on all winter. Turn it down to 45 at night and 60 when im working inside. Fueling up the torpedo heater at a cost of 40 bucks a day is ridiculous.

Our house uses about 350 bucks of propane for 5 weeks so im hoping i can get about the same in the shop. I would be happy with 350 for 4 weeks of use.


----------



## Duramax Plower (Mar 31, 2009)

We have natural gas and i heat our house and garage 30x40 for $190 last month, House 70, Shop 65


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a wall mount dual burn heater in my garage. Nat gas/propane. I run Nat gas.
Garage is 1,000 sq ft and it can maintain a even temp of choice depending on the setting. 
Depending how high I set it it costs about $70 a month extra on the gas bill.
It has a small fan and is temp controlled to go off ,again, depending on your setting.

Have had it 9 years now and zero problems. I also have a ceiling fan to keep all the heat from rising which I found to be a big problem using a ceiling type mounted heater.
A few guys on here have been in my garage during winter and cant believe how well it works for the size of the garage. Thumbs Up


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Reznor 75000 btu here. Shop is 68 degrees all winter. About 70 bucks a month at 30 degrees outside. Worth every penny my friend!

M


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I take it you guys have your shops insulated? Sadly, mine is not.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

maelawncare;1568759 said:


> I take it you guys have your shops insulated? Sadly, mine is not.


My garage is insulated and drywalled with double pane windows.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

If you are uninsulated, I would suggest an infrared heater instead of a forced air one.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

mine is insulated everywhere, insulated doors, and 1/2" osb as drywall on all walls and ceiling.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

What size shop? I have a 350k in a 7200sqft shop and it does very well.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

mine is about 1200 but the ceilings are 16' tall.

Im going with a 100k that should be plenty


----------



## hosejockey4506 (Oct 28, 2009)

get a out door wood burner, you have more wood on your property then half the state of michigan


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

hosejockey4506;1569026 said:


> get a out door wood burner, you have more wood on your property then half the state of michigan


I have a wood furnace. But I dont like running it, not only smoke sometimes inside. But it can take an hour to heat up, and when Im only going to be in there for a few hours it sucks. And my torpedo heater creates too much moisture.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

hosejockey4506;1569026 said:


> get a out door wood burner, you have more wood on your property then half the state of michigan


hahaha

I looked into outdoor boilers but by the time its said and done i will be about 8-10 grand into a decent one plus the heat exchangers and the pipe. Then i need a wood splitter ( saw you with a new one yesterday) then i have to factor in a hour a day to split and load and smell like smoke.

What really makes me worry is all the problems with the outdoor burners, seems like every one i know has had theirs spring a leak.

I figure for 1,500 a winter in propane i can handle that.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I've got a 150K hanging in my shop for years, actually installed the same one at the last shop as well. I heat about 2400 sq. feet, 15' average ceiling height, "decent" insulation, about 50 degrees when vacant, 60+ when I'm working in there, and it costs me about $700-1000 a year on propane. This year propane's relatively low, especially if you pre-paid it.......


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

jomama45;1569345 said:


> I've got a 150K hanging in my shop for years, actually installed the same one at the last shop as well. I heat about 2400 sq. feet, 15' average ceiling height, "decent" insulation, about 50 degrees when vacant, 60+ when I'm working in there, and it costs me about $700-1000 a year on propane. This year propane's relatively low, especially if you pre-paid it.......


Good to hear, i find myself getting alot more done in the shop when its warm!

The heater are actully really cheap. I neever installed one because i thought they would be 4-5 grand but they are less then 1,000 dollars!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

newhere;1569358 said:


> Good to hear, i find myself getting alot more done in the shop when its warm!
> 
> The heater are actully really cheap. I neever installed one because i thought they would be 4-5 grand but they are less then 1,000 dollars!


Where did you get it from?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

pretty much anywhere you can buy them from is going to be the same price.

http://www.djsonline.com/reznor_UDAP_Unit_Heaters.htm


----------



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

We have a Reznor 75000btu heater. Our shop is 30 X50 and is made of concrete block with no additional insulation. We leave the thermostat set on 40. When I am working inside I turn it up to 65 degrees. It will warm up the shop from 40 to 65 in about 12-15 minutes. Our heating bill averages around $45/month in the winter. The highest bills were 2 years ago. We had one full month that never cracked 25 degrees. Even then the cost was under $70 for the month. Keep in mind that this is on natural gas, not propane.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

My shop has a reznor hanging natural gas heater, I'll have to take a look next time i'm down there to see how many btu's... as far as how much it costs to run, I'm not sure... heat is included in the rent, but a couple weeks ago the landlord told me not to be shy about using it... I guess the delivery costs have been exceeding the cost of fuel used.

I keep the shop at 50* when I'm not there, and I have been cranking it to 70* while I'm working lol... The total area being heated is about 2800 SF with 12' ceilings, block construction with insulated sheet rocked walls and insulated doors.


----------

